# BAD STOMACHACHE!!!!!



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Does anyone here ever have a bad stomachache that just won't quit. Like it will last for maybe 2 days straight and it feels like something is twisting your stomach...then releasing it for a minute at a time..then just a constant ache...for hours on end. It is so hurting right now...and all I want to do is cry...I tried taking Zantac..but that doesn't really help that much...tried pepcid too..i just don't know what to do about this. Does anyone have any suggestions??? Or has anyone else ever had this happen to them...any thoughts would be helpful...Thanks Kat


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to have constant burning from my first bite until I went to bed. If it was real bad, I might wake up in the middle of the night with reflux. I have been taking a flavonoid supplement since July of 1998. In September of that year I realized that the pain was no longer there. I never had another case of reflux again and have rarely had any indigestion in 6 years. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=5;t=000509 Good luck.Mark


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I don't know if it's really reflux or not...it's like not a burning feeling at all..just a real bad hurt...like an ulcer...i think...i don't really know...it's not so bad today...thank the lord...so far so good...but i took one zantac and one pepcid yesterday...and today i have bad D maybe from those pills...i don't know...but anyway thanks for the reply...hopefully things will settle down soon. Best of luck to you too. Kat


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

When my IBS acted up with severe diarreah a couple of weeks ago I felt like I had an alien living in my stomach. I changed my diet and within 3 weeks felt better. I have also been recently diagnosed with a thyroid issue. If you suspect an ulcer you should consult a doctor just to rule it out and make sure it's not something else.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello: I get a stomach ache all the time too. Sometimes it is so bad that I wanna cry. Did you have a colonoscopy? Endoscopy? Write Back Soon Leah


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi KittykatI use Buscopan on an as needed basis for cramping type pains seems to help a lot.It is generally hormonally or food triggered for me.It has improved immenseley since I identified and eliminated my main triggers, but I still get random "attacks" - but to a much lesser degree than when I was first diagnosed with IBS.I think that once you find the right therapy it clears up a lot of the related problems, even though you can't pinpoint what is causing the cramping pain.Good luck hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have never had an endoscopoy or colonoscopy...i was scheduled for both but never went...too chicken...anyway..the pain comes and goes...lasting for several days at a time...easing up with time...it hurts upon awakening and at night...and sometimes on an empty stomach...sometimes right after I eat...not the same all the time...tremendous stress has alot to do with it but i also think it's an ulcer due to all my stress and possibly tied to the IBS...who knows...all I know is that it is annoying as everything...if anyone comes up with any answers...please let me know...thanks...Kat


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I recommend going through with a colonoscopy if you are able. It will relieve some of those questions by ruling things out or possibly confirming some of those questions. The colonoscopy was scary for me too, but it was worth it.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Leah, How long have you had this stomach ache? I have seen you on lots of other boards for months.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I've had it off and on for about 5 months...alot of times I am fine...no problems...but when I am very stressed it starts hurting really bad...for days at a time...with no let up...if i take zantac or pepcid...that helps some...but then it will just wear off and be gone...it's really weird...it's usually on an empty stomach when it hurts the most...but then again sometimes after eating it still hurts...i just don't know what it is. I try to post on all the boards to get to know people and because I seem to have so many crazy symptoms and illnesses...lucky me...good luck to everyone. Thanks for caring...Kat


----------

